# Ethan Ralph's Scatological Catalogue



## Entropy93 (Apr 27, 2022)

So we have undeniable video evidence of him, shitting himself, digging for shit, and eating shit. Which leads me to believe their are probably other pieces of evidence for his scat fetish out there and there needs to be a place to consolidate and catalogue them. If you remember anything Ralph said or did that pertains to his fondness of fecal matter post it here.

I remember thinking it was weird how hard Ralph white-knighted for Margaret Maclennan when she was being exposed by Kenny Jones. At first I thought it was because he wanted her asshole since it would be pristine and unused. But now I think it was because he wanted to drain her ostomy bag dry like a poo-filled Capi Sun


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Apr 27, 2022)

Gunt only cared about the Johnny Depp trial when it was shown that Amber Heard shits on the bed. Ade also confirmed that he has a scat fetish and a fart fetish.


----------



## Slimy Time (Apr 27, 2022)

Are we sure this isn't OP's way of collecting fetish material?


----------



## State Champ (Apr 27, 2022)

"Heh heh! Ralph's such a poop loving degenerate. Let's start a thread to list it all out in detail!" *looks around nervously*


----------



## Scratchatory Tape (Apr 27, 2022)

Not much help, but I remember back in the stream.me days, he had some guest on saying guys that liked anal sex and butt stuff were closeted homosexuals.  I remember Ralph getting butt hurt, and saying it was a good alternative so you don't get bored.  This was back when they still took callers, and people kept cracking jokes about Ralph plundering Norras curry hole.


----------



## Sam Losco (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## I am vomit (Apr 27, 2022)

Maybe he likes Chris Chan so much because he's a kindered spirit and wanted a whiff of his CRAPPED DIRTY PANTIES.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Apr 27, 2022)

*braaaaaaaap*

"Awww shit"


----------



## Berb (Apr 27, 2022)

Peepee poopoo lmao


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Apr 27, 2022)

Berb said:


> Peepee poopoo lmao


He eat da poopoo


----------



## NynchLiggers (Apr 27, 2022)

:late:


----------



## Vinluv Handesbukia (Apr 27, 2022)

quite pungent by dear


----------



## Dr. Pasquale (Apr 27, 2022)

His way of deflecting the poop eating allegations by pretending to have alzheimers is some of the gayest shit Ive seen in my life


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Apr 27, 2022)

I’m begging someone to post the Bill Hicks bit about Rush Limbaugh being a scat muncher. 
Just mentally replace Rush with Ralph and it works. 
The way Bill says ‘he munches scat’ at the end kills me.


----------



## Kenya Jones (Apr 27, 2022)

"SHOW ME DA EBIDENSE!!!!"-Ethan "Rape-it" Ralph


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 27, 2022)

Ethan "eat-it" Ralph.


----------



## free_protons4u (Apr 27, 2022)

One of the weirder bits about this was when Ralph was drunkenly getting reamed by Metokur on Boulder Talk a couple months ago. 

He mentioned that people were dumping shit on his doorstep. Metokur asked, “Do you mean actual shit or just stuff?” And Ethan said “no, like corn cobs.”

And then Ralph asked - a couple of times I think - “how would you feel if someone actually took a shit on your doorstep?” And he made it clear that he was talking about literal shit. 

Metokur doesn’t really answer. But I thought it was such a weird thing to go to. “You put corn cobs on my doorstep? Well what if I take a literal smelly shit on your doorstep.”


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Apr 27, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Ethan "eat-it" Ralph.


Eatin' Ralph


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Apr 27, 2022)

free_protons4u said:


> One of the weirder bits about this was when Ralph was drunkenly getting reamed by Metokur on Boulder Talk a couple months ago.
> 
> He mentioned that people were dumping shit on his doorstep. Metokur asked, “Do you mean actual shit or just stuff?” And Ethan said “no, like corn cobs.”
> 
> ...


Maybe it reminded him of his west Memphis outhouse. 

Not everybody needs fancy toilet paper.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Apr 27, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


>


----------



## Christorian X (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Laquisha Guntermensch (Apr 28, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


>


I bet this will be an outro song for his next pillstream:


----------



## son of jurassic bark (Apr 28, 2022)

I wonder if it's like when dogs eat tasty but undigestible food, so they eat it again bc sharted kibbles 'n bits are indistinguishable from the first serving. 

Also, people don't usually have, like, a _general _poo fetish. They have favorites, like if it comes from a kid, a sexy lady, an ugly lady, a paraplegic Chad, etc. Gotta wonder if he's one such doody gormand.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Apr 28, 2022)

son of jurassic bark said:


> Also, people don't usually have, like, a _general _poo fetish. They have favorites, like if it comes from a kid, a sexy lady, an ugly lady, a paraplegic Chad, etc. Gotta wonder if he's one such doody gormand.


Ralph seems very specific in his tastes (so to speak): He only gets off on eating shit directly from the assholes of overweight women, from teenage girls to 40-somethings. Perhaps even older, but we don’t have the footage or eyewitness testimony like we do with Faith and Ade.

Next time he’s IRL streaming, someone should approach him with a random turd and see if he starts drooling. A shit test, if you will.


----------



## son of jurassic bark (Apr 28, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> Ralph seems very specific in his tastes (so to speak): He only gets off on eating shit directly from the assholes of overweight women, from teenage girls to 40-somethings. Perhaps even older, but we don’t have the footage or eyewitness testimony like we do with Faith and Ade.
> 
> Next time he’s IRL streaming, someone should approach him with a random turd and see if he starts drooling. A shit test, if you will.


Like one of those boner tests they give pedos, only instead of cp they're showing him that scene from Caddyshack with the Baby Ruth


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Apr 28, 2022)

son of jurassic bark said:


> Like one of those boner tests they give pedos, only instead of cp they're showing him that scene from Caddyshack with the Baby Ruth


Yeah and you can’t do a boner test on Ethan because he only gets to two inches fully erect. But I bet he does get tingly around unwrapped candy bars.


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Apr 28, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> Ralph seems very specific in his tastes (so to speak): He only gets off on eating shit directly from the assholes of overweight women, from teenage girls to 40-somethings. Perhaps even older, but we don’t have the footage or eyewitness testimony like we do with Faith and Ade.
> 
> Next time he’s IRL streaming, someone should approach him with a random turd and see if he starts drooling. A shit test, if you will.


Do you think he prefers hard or runny?


----------



## Entropy93 (Apr 28, 2022)

Ol Dirty Fatso said:


> Do you think he prefers hard or runny?


Probably a smooth consistency. There were always people who made fun of Ralph, so I thought it odd that the corn jokes were what set him off. He may not know it, but subconsciously I think he hates corn so much because it ruins his favorite fetish material.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Apr 28, 2022)

Ol Dirty Fatso said:


> Do you think he prefers hard or runny?


He probably likes it on his face. Runny, of course, is the best way of doing that.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Apr 29, 2022)

> Ethan Ralph's Scatological Catalogue​


Sounds like a title for a Greatest Hits album if Ethan was a musician


----------



## Christorian X (Apr 30, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> Ralph seems very specific in his tastes (so to speak): He only gets off on eating shit directly from the assholes of overweight women, from teenage girls to 40-somethings. Perhaps even older, but we don’t have the footage or eyewitness testimony like we do with Faith and Ade.
> 
> Next time he’s IRL streaming, someone should approach him with a random turd and see if he starts drooling. A shit test, if you will.


Cookies are best right out of the oven aren't they? Maybe the same theme applies?


----------

